# 300 lbs, How far should I be riding?



## qcraftsman (Jul 2, 2009)

I was always an atheletic guy but have put on some weight at 33 years old weighing 300 lbs and 5'10" tall. I am probably about 45% body fat right now. I have a Cannondale Road bike and have started riding last week. I'm trying to ride 3-5 times a week and I went about 5-8 miles each time last week. I do 5 miles in about 23 minutes and 8 miles in about 34 minutes. 

Should I be riding more than this or is this a good start?


----------



## spyro (Aug 3, 2004)

this is one of those questions that ultimately only you can answer. We don't know what the terrain is like, of what your fitness level is.

Having said that, it sounds like you are off to a good start. I would try to bump the distance you ride each week so that you can feel like you are making some progress, just add a couple miles at a time and before you know it people will be amazed at how far you are riding.

Just follow what your body is telling you, if you feel too sore or tired ramp it back some, if you feel like you are just cruising easily add some more mileage. If you feel a little tired and like it was a good challenge you are just about in the right place... add a few miles the next week.

Welcome to our sport, it is a lot of fun!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

If you can ride for 30 minutes, you are getting cardio benefit, so that's a great start!

Take your time and gradually increase your time on the bike. You will want to ride pretty flat rides for a while, say at least a month. Two would be better, given being new to cycling and your present size. 

Each ride does not need to be longer, but you want to add longer rides (once or twice a week) in as the weeks go by. So one week might be 30-40 minute rides, the next week 30-60, the next 40-70, etc.

Once you get comfy on the bike on flat rides, you can start to mix in harder rides a couple times a week. That will get you in shape faster. But if you try to do that too soon, you might run into problems. That's why you want to work your way into it. Cyclist call this "getting a base".

Good luck, and remember to have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

You have already gotten great advice here. I just wanted to say, way to go! Great start! Just enjoy the riding.


----------



## theStig (Oct 13, 2007)

I would ride with a heart rate monitor and keep an eye on your heart rate. keep it in the cardio zone and don't overdo it.


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

I am 6'2 and around 290 right now. this is the third summer I have been biking and find I have added distance each ride I go on. My first ride in 2009 was about 2 miles and I called my wife to come get me. Winter layoff sucks. My last ride as 16.8 and I felt I could have gone 20 if I pushed it. My goal is to doa 30 miles ride by the end of the summer.

Don't hurt yourself, but keep adding distance. Vary speeds and flat is better to start from what I have found.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Work your way up to an hour, it shouldn't be that difficult. A heart rate monitor is a good idea. You should work on getting your cadance to above 90 rpm, it will be easier on your bike and your knees. Go hard when you feel like it, putt if your body isn't feeling fast. If you can, avoid eating before you ride, you've got plenty of fuel to move your legs for an hour. If time is an issue, 30 minutes on a bike is better than nothing. With any luck, you'll get hooked and be riding the rest of your life.


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm 6"2" and weigh in the 230's at this point.

I've been cycling for less than a month, this time around.

It took me 31 minutes today to ride 5 miles from an altitude of 5250' to 5650'.

I did 20 miles today, ten miles to 5650' and back and the other half of that between 5250' and 5400'.

I'd say you're doing well, but really, you should talk with your physician, if you have not already.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm 275 and just finished my 2nd ride of about 12 miles. I am trying to drop serious weight so my rear tire doesn't appear soft with good pressure lol!


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

FatMike said:


> I'm 275 and just finished my 2nd ride of about 12 miles. I am trying to drop serious weight so my rear tire doesn't appear soft with good pressure lol!


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Any of you big guys know a good on-line site for bike shorts for large men?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Bicycling does not penalize you for your weight, unless you are accelerating or climbing. So, avoid speed and terrain changes.

PS You will kick butt on all downhills!


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

Aero Tech Designs 
www aerotechdesigns dot com

i get all my stuff there.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks stature man, I will check the site out.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Last September I rode 206 miles with 9500 ft of climbing and weighed 265 on a 26 pound bike. I am not gonna lie, it hurt like hell. Sign up for an event so you have a carrot to shoot for. DON'T chicken out at the last minute. Suffer through the ride (within reason). This will give you more motivation for training. After the 206, I swore I would never let that happen again. After a month off, I started a strength and conditioning program and went for 4 months before I hurt my knee. In that time I lost about 13 pounds. When I hurt my knee, I figured I would use that time to drop more weight since I couldn't ride or really do much with my legs. I lifted upper body and dropped another 20 pounds in the next 4 months. Since May, I have lost another 10 and been able to ride again. 
The suffering I experienced on the double has motivated me throughout the year. I doubt I would be where I am today if I had not experienced that kind of pain. It taught me what I can really do. Long and flat will improve your endurance. Keep it up.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

ditto on the aero tech. Pretty decent stuff; reasonable prices. Their pricing on other brands seems high though. http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/

As far as your riding, what ever you do will be fine. There will be days when it is less and others when it is more. The important thing is you are out there. The things that help me and motivate me are 1) log ride data, I recommend rubiTrack for a MAC; 2) set small goals. Goals can be time, distance, cadence, whatever you decide; 3) ride with friends when you can, but don't hesitate to ride on your own. Congratulations on riding and the best of luck to all of Clydesdales!


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I think after this post I am able to start my own topics, so I apologize ahead of time for the scattered line of questioning in this thread. As a newbie Clydesdale I have lots of questions. Yesterday I was out for my 3rd ride and I started hearing an odd noise coming from my rear tire. I think I have determined it to be the sound of the spokes rubbing together. Is this due to my heavy weight, or can it be fixed? Also is it ok to ride while they are rubbing? (I really want to ride a 20 miler today)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

FatMike said:


> I think after this post I am able to start my own topics, so I apologize ahead of time for the scattered line of questioning in this thread. As a newbie Clydesdale I have lots of questions. Yesterday I was out for my 3rd ride and I started hearing an odd noise coming from my rear tire. I think I have determined it to be the sound of the spokes rubbing together. Is this due to my heavy weight, or can it be fixed? Also is it ok to ride while they are rubbing? (I really want to ride a 20 miler today)


Are they black spokes? Black spokes typically make more noise than stainless steel ones. Either way, your wheel might have detensioned. Off to the bike shop with you.

As for the original post...

I'm 310 or so and go for at least 20 miles when I ride, with other rides being 30-65 miles.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Are they black spokes? Black spokes typically make more noise than stainless steel ones.


Why is that? I haven't heard that before.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

burgrat said:


> Why is that? I haven't heard that before.


Black spokes are an oxide finish (rough) versus the smooth SS spoke finish. Friction = noise. Grab a pair of black spokes on a wheel and squeeze them together. Then do the same to a pair of SS spokes. Now imagine that wheel rolling down the road slightly detensioned....


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got back from the LBS, all good to go. Thanks for the advice on the detensioned wheel!


----------



## gladformad (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi FatMike. your doing a great job. go a little slower but a little longer. you have to exercise more than 30 min. before you start burning fat. I would recommend the book sports nutrition by Anita Bean. this book gives you tons of good advice in nutrition and training.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

I'm well over 3 bills and just completed the STP (Seattle to Portland) 204 mile ride in two days. Saddle time.. get lots of it...


----------



## ncv1901 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am around 245 and am just starting up riding. I was wondering what a good distance and pace were for beginning to ride. My current bike is junk and I have found that I can do 7 miles in around a half hour and did 5 miles in 22 minutes.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

ncv1901,
It is like anything else, the more you do it, the easier it becomes. Being a beginner don't worry too much about distance, instead worry about time. Distance will come. When I first started riding, I would be going for over an hour and clocking in 10-20 miles.


----------



## bigdlv (Jul 7, 2011)

*260 riding 17 to 22 miles at a time*

I started riding a couple of months ago and have dropped about 20 lbs and am down to 260. I started with 5 to 10 mile rides in about 45 minutes. My current rides take me about an hour and a half. It is riding up into the RedRock recreational area in Las Vegas with a pretty good elevation change of about 700 feet per ride. My current bike is a tank and I am hoping that my new bike and some clipless pedals and shoes will help me to go farther in the same amount of time. My longest ride so far has been 40 miles and I am currently training for a metric century in october. I find that there is so much personal satisfaction in going that extra mile when you felt like you couldn't do it.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... at my heaviest I was at least 354 pounds (check'd on a Dr's scale after being on a diet for a couple months... and my heaviest cycling weight was around 330. Congratz and best wishes! It CAN BE DONE.

Also, FWIW, when I returned to cycling (injury and illness were in part responsible for weight gain) I puttered around the hood for a couple of miles before finally returning to distance and the road. While it might sound cliche, the longest bike ride begins with the first pedal stroke.

Again. Congratz!


----------



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

I had a work associate who weighed 275 with a huge beer belly that rode his bike across America one summer.


----------



## bigdlv (Jul 7, 2011)

*Keep on riding!*

Yup just keep on riding, the more you fall in love with the sport the easier the miles seem to get. The challenge is getting on the bike regularly for me, once I start I want to push myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikesisco (Aug 8, 2011)

250 and 6'3" here. Bought a road bike two weeks ago and have about 200 miles on it. So far so good, hope it holds up under the weight.


----------



## dbleyepatches (Jun 22, 2011)

It hasn't been mentioned here but your diet is just as important as how far and how long you ride. If you are sticking to a sound diet and biking regularly, it is like burning the candle at both ends! It can also give you more energy that will allow you to cycle farther.


----------



## DrewQ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah Im 225 and 6'0 but looking to get back down to 200. The treadmill isnt cutting it. but of course I know diet is a big key to it. Got to put down that Big Mac and Buffalo Wings.lol.


----------



## PWDonT (Aug 9, 2011)

*My experience*

When I was 300 I started with rides your doing on pretty flat road. Now down to 235 and doing 30-40 mile rides with rolling terrain.
Get yourself an Odometer. The tracking of mileage, average speed, max speed is a great motivator.


----------



## realbiker (Aug 18, 2011)

Starting slow is important -- just push yourself a bit further each time and you'll make progress!


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

In an earlier post in this thread I asked for advice about an odd noise that turned out to be a detensioned rear wheel. Yesterday I accidentally hit a hard bump and am getting a similar sound from my front wheel, although not as pronounced. I am sure it is a detensioned front wheel, my question is twofold: Do I need to get this fixed immediately and is this a common occurrence?

On a positive I have lost 15 lbs so far and am very addicted to riding!


----------



## fordtough75 (Aug 23, 2011)

A great deal of advice here. I started @330 2 years ago. I started off running, but wished I would have took up cycling. I will tell you I dropped a quick 60 lbs in 3 months and just stayed with it. 70% what you eat, 20% exersice, and 10% supps (mostly protein powder).


----------

